# Death to the Pixies



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well yesterday's decorating music was early ACDC (good old Bon Scott days) Jailbreak, High Voltage, Dirty Deeds etc..

My 13yr old lad said it was good, but "cheesy" lmao! Then explained to me how it was 3 chords, followed by a power chord with a lead just jamming over the top, grabbed his guitar and soon worked out the chord pattern. I went on about how it was recorded in the 70's and how the thumping bass drum and guitar bass which holds it together "Rock & Roll" style, more so than metal, and went on about Angus making the guitar scream, but he was only partially impressed.

Shame he's gone for his mates for the day as today was early Pixies day! My i should play things like this more often! Original, influential, inspirational and just too darn good! I can remember back in 1987 when i bought Come On Pilgrim on the day of release (having not heard a song yet, but had read a fair bit about them in the music press), the superb artwork (typical of a 4AD release) and when the needle hit the vinyl, hairs on the back of the neck!

So enjoy -


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent - thank you for the linking


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Pixies were soo dam good in their day. :thumb: Still love em :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Cue posts from me and Surferrosa lol


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

fraid i dunno how to post the links but couple o my faves are
wave of mutilation
debaser
also loved the breeders-cannonball..:thumb:
rgds stu


----------

